# Impeachment Inquiry: No Lawyer Or "Due Process" for Trump?



## kiwiman127 (Nov 11, 2019)

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*




It was just explained to me that for next weeks Fake Hearing (trial) in the House, as they interview Never Trumpers and others, I get NO LAWYER & NO DUE PROCESS. It is a Pelosi, Schiff, Scam against the Republican Party and me. This Witch Hunt should not be allowed to proceed!

7:16 AM - 7 Nov 2019

*35,631* Retweets
*132,838* Like
Donald Trump and his allies have been objecting to the rules of the House Impeachment process from Day 1.
I think it's time to focus their ire towards the authors of those rules, if that makes them feel better. They should pound their anger out in a major press conference, with the list of rules on a large board that they object to.
The problem is, they would have to direct there complaints at Republican legislation that set the rules.
===========================================
_Trump might label this an attack on “due process,” but his fight isn’t with Speaker Nancy Pelosi or Schiff, it’s with the Republican-led investigative committees who instituted this precedent during their investigations of President Bill Clinton’s administration in 1997 and 1998. That practice was extended in the 112th, 113th, 114th and 115th congresses.
For all Trump’s griping about lawyers, the House impeachment inquiry isn’t a trial at all. But the reason he won’t have a lawyer representing his interests in the hearings is because Republicans made a point to continue the procedure during the Benghazi investigation. During that investigation, Republican committee members approved rules specifically stipulating that “counsel … for agencies under investigation may not attend.”
We’ve seen this pattern of Trump and Republicans objecting to rules they created consistently throughout the impeachment investigation.
In recent weeks, House Republicans have extended a lot of energy and rhetoric railing against “closed-door depositions.” Yet, according to a report released by congressional investigative experts at Co-Equal, a group intended to help Congress remain a check on the executive branch, House Republicans conducted depositions of more than 140 administration officials during their impeachment inquiry of Clinton. While the Trump administration has tried to obstruct the current impeachment investigation by blocking witnesses from appearing for depositions, during the Benghazi inquiry alone, House Republicans took testimony from more than 60 career employees who served under President Barack Obama._
Opinion | Trump has the GOP to blame for the impeachment rules he hates so much
One would think, that Trump and his allies, would brush up the rules, how they actually apply to Trump and basically learning about the entire process of Presidential Impeachment.
Maybe, they should all read the Constitution about impeachment and accept the fact it is 100% Constitutionally a legal process.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm glad the dems are doing this in a biased way...the people know fairness and they know this isn't fair....this tells me that the dems once again have a big very expensive nothing burger on their hands....from Russia to the Ukraine....now Durham get your ass in gear....


----------



## depotoo (Nov 11, 2019)

If they didn’t have anything to hide they would allow all witnesses.


----------



## Third Party (Nov 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Americans prefer facing their accuser and being able to ask questions-it is just a silly fairness thing we have, regardless of any process, from anybody, at any time. TRANSPARENCY NOW!


----------



## Picaro (Nov 11, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> I'm glad the dems are doing this in a biased way...the people know fairness and they know this isn't fair....this tells me that the dems once again have a big very expensive nothing burger on their hands....from Russia to the Ukraine....now Durham get your ass in gear....



lol they've been invalidating their own scam from day one; they will drag this scam out for the foreseeable future, and their base will continue to swindle and divide.It's hilarious how they decided who could testify and who couldn't, so allegedly the Bidens can't be called. Good luck with that, lol.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 11, 2019)

Impeachment first, go through due process second.

Hey, if it's a good enough line for taking muh guns....well....sucks, don't it?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 11, 2019)

Why is everyone treating the investigation like it is a trial?  The Trial is in the Senate, later.  If Articles of Impeachment are even voted on.
What's taking them so long anyway?  Let's get this show on the road.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*
> ...


. 

How about transparency by the least transparent president in history?
He has hidden his high school and college grades. Now Obama also did that but as records do show he graduated Cum laude.
Trump promised to release his tax returns , he lied (again). And he has been in court for years fighting their release (and losing)
Compared with every previous presidents, he has stonewalled requests and subpoenas at a record pace. 
Yeah, let’s talk transparency!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 11, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad the dems are doing this in a biased way...the people know fairness and they know this isn't fair....this tells me that the dems once again have a big very expensive nothing burger on their hands....from Russia to the Ukraine....now Durham get your ass in gear....
> ...


 
You are projecting with no hard evidence, just over used talking points.
You are deflecting and you suck at it.
Typical, of an easily manipulated goose-stepping Little Trumpster.


----------



## Third Party (Nov 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


He showed the transcript-no other president has done that. So your theory is crap. Go back to praising Obama-it made you sound more credible.


----------



## Third Party (Nov 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Did you copy the other guy's post? It was stupid too-he showed the F'n transcript-no other president has-so you are wrong, wrong, wrong!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 11, 2019)

‘For all Trump’s griping about lawyers, the House impeachment inquiry isn’t a trial at all. But the reason he won’t have a lawyer representing his interests in the hearings is because Republicans made a point to continue the procedure during the Benghazi investigation. During that investigation, Republican committee members approved rules specifically stipulating that “counsel … for agencies under investigation may not attend.”’ _ibid_

True.

There’s also the fact that impeachment is a political – not legal – process; neither the doctrine of due process nor the right to counsel apply.

Of course, Trump and his cult members will continue to propagate the lie that he’s being ‘denied’ due process in an effort to maintain the support of his ignorant, gullible followers.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 11, 2019)

Third Party said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



The complete transcript is locked away in a secret server.
What were you trying to say?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Lolz

Transparent Obama


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 11, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Why is everyone treating the investigation like it is a trial?  The Trial is in the Senate, later.  If Articles of Impeachment are even voted on.
> What's taking them so long anyway?  Let's get this show on the road.



Everyone isn't. Silly goose.

I've tried to clarify several times elsewere on the board that the constitution divides impeachment and trial between the House and the Senate. House impeachment is an indictment, not a trial. The special treatment that Trump is demanding happens in the Senate trial. Not the House. No defendant participates in an indictment the way that President Trump is suggesting.

Really, it just demonstrates how little our elected representativs actually understand the document they swear to uphold.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 11, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> I'm glad the dems are doing this in a biased way...the people know fairness and they know this isn't fair....this tells me that the dems once again have a big very expensive nothing burger on their hands....from Russia to the Ukraine....now Durham get your ass in gear....



You did a great job of describing the Little Trumpster stance, but I don’t think it covers the rest of America.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, bring in the orange turd and put him under oath.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


You can’t be serious.  Oh, my!


----------



## Picaro (Nov 11, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Why is everyone treating the investigation like it is a trial?  The Trial is in the Senate, later.  If Articles of Impeachment are even voted on.
> What's taking them so long anyway?  Let's get this show on the road.



Lol what's taking them so long is they aren't serious about doing it, they just want to dribble out fake news and innuendo indefinitely, that's all.


----------



## Third Party (Nov 11, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘For all Trump’s griping about lawyers, the House impeachment inquiry isn’t a trial at all. But the reason he won’t have a lawyer representing his interests in the hearings is because Republicans made a point to continue the procedure during the Benghazi investigation. During that investigation, Republican committee members approved rules specifically stipulating that “counsel … for agencies under investigation may not attend.”’ _ibid_
> 
> True.
> 
> ...


Look-the democrats CAN be public and open-if they don't, it is on their heads-not because of what reps did years ago. So forget trump haters and lovers this is about the American people deciding what is what-not adam schiff!


----------



## Third Party (Nov 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Read the transcript we have-not the Adam Schiff fairy tales for idiots and Democrats version.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad the dems are doing this in a biased way...the people know fairness and they know this isn't fair....this tells me that the dems once again have a big very expensive nothing burger on their hands....from Russia to the Ukraine....now Durham get your ass in gear....
> ...


Its very obvious for anyone paying attention that most of the media are one sided in this whole episode...so why would you believe their polls?...you will be very surprised just how many people think this for what it is...just another fishing expedition and witch hunt in a lame attempt to undo the 2016 election....move ahead at your own risk dear democrat....


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 11, 2019)

Schiff's little sideshow is failing from within....with the lack of due process he has allowed Trump...Trump should be in Jail by now....but Schiff just doesn't have the goods...Trump didn't do anything....so even this one sided closed door basement impeachment will fail...just like MeeeeeeeeeeUUUUULLERRRRRRRR did.....buuuuuuhahahahahahahahahahaha......stupid dems...and even dumber dem voters.....


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Yeah, let’s talk transparency!



Yep, that's the point.  The man who ordered his entire administration preemptively, before anyone could ask a question, to take the Fifth, is whining about "transparency".

Also, since when are the would-be defendant and his legal representatives allowed to trail the police while they are investigating the crime, or interfere with witnesses before charges have been filed?

Ludicrous.  Also of note, our fine Trumpletons swallow.  Again.  And again.  And again...  Amazing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 11, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Schiff's little sideshow is failing from within....with the lack of due process he has allowed Trump...Trump should be in Jail by now....but Schiff just doesn't have the goods...Trump didn't do anything....so even this one sided closed door basement impeachment will fail...just like MeeeeeeeeeeUUUUULLERRRRRRRR did.....buuuuuuhahahahahahahahahahaha......stupid dems...and even dumber dem voters.....


Delusional cultist nonsense. Trump has no right to any "due process" as you cuktists describe it, anymore than any other,impeached president. You fools are regurgitating talking points invented out of thin air by oaid liars. Except you arent getting paid, which you should realize is embarrassing for you.


----------



## luchitociencia (Nov 11, 2019)

I can't understand so much disrespect against the President of the United States of America.

I see people with poor decent background and strong appetite to change our society into Sodom and Gomorrah, who can't enjoy their breakfast early in the morning if they don't attack our president first. I guess they can't even sleep at nights planning how they can harm him next day with greater results.

That is known as "evil".

Because those attackers of president Trump, today I strongly believe that evil can indeed posses a person. I can't think different, they come with more and more diabolic ideas each day, inventing that our president has breaking the rules of the Constitution, and more nonsense which from my point of view is just babbling.

President Trump is a man like everyone of us, but he is the President, and he deserves respect. 

Besides, regardless of his unique personality, he is fighting for a better America, and he is being successful doing so. I don't see any better future right now for America with any of the current Democrat candidates. I have watched the debates and they lack of soul, one can notice they just want to win the race but have no heart for being a good president.

This impeachment process is an attempt against the principles of democracy, when a group of Democrats with tyrannical strategy wants to remove the elected president of United States from office. 

Such is unacceptable.


----------



## Third Party (Nov 12, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, let’s talk transparency!
> ...


YOU are sooooo wrong-Trump exposed the transcript-why does not schiff let the whistle blower, the start of all this to be questioned-is it collusion by Schiff and Eric C? LOOK at those facts, whiner.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Schiff's little sideshow is failing from within....with the lack of due process he has allowed Trump...Trump should be in Jail by now....but Schiff just doesn't have the goods...Trump didn't do anything....so even this one sided closed door basement impeachment will fail...just like MeeeeeeeeeeUUUUULLERRRRRRRR did.....buuuuuuhahahahahahahahahahaha......stupid dems...and even dumber dem voters.....
> ...


Here's a talking point for ya.....this too will blow up in the dems faces...and it looks like the timing could not be better....it will fall apart just before the 2016 election and Pelosi will retire as the worse dem speaker in history....so suck on that tard.....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> I'm glad the dems are doing this in a biased way...the people know fairness and they know this isn't fair....this tells me that the dems once again have a big very expensive nothing burger on their hands....from Russia to the Ukraine....now Durham get your ass in gear....



You speak for the people?  That's really funny (or schizophrenia)


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 12, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad the dems are doing this in a biased way...the people know fairness and they know this isn't fair....this tells me that the dems once again have a big very expensive nothing burger on their hands....from Russia to the Ukraine....now Durham get your ass in gear....
> ...


I speak for more of them than you do.....you will find this out in 2020....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Why is everyone treating the investigation like it is a trial?  The Trial is in the Senate, later.  If Articles of Impeachment are even voted on.
> What's taking them so long anyway?  Let's get this show on the road.



Actually it was trump who made the remark that impeachment was a trial, showing once again this man-child's magical thinking and lack of knowledge of COTUS.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Seems schizophrenia if you truly believe you are the second coming of Nostradamus.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 12, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone treating the investigation like it is a trial?  The Trial is in the Senate, later.  If Articles of Impeachment are even voted on.
> ...


Its a campaign show trial...the reason for the inquiry is not to impeach Trump its an attempt to bring down his approval numbers before 2020....guess what....its not working tards....Buuuuaaaahahahahahahaha
The dems should have to use DNC dollars to fund this charade....


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 12, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Nostradamus was just a man...flesh and bone....and he was my student when it comes to reading the stupid dems future....


----------



## Votto (Nov 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> I'm glad the dems are doing this in a biased way...the people know fairness and they know this isn't fair....this tells me that the dems once again have a big very expensive nothing burger on their hands....from Russia to the Ukraine....now Durham get your ass in gear....



It's like how they passed health care, in dark rooms with even darker deals under the table as they had to bribe members of their own party to vote for it.

In fact, why not just use Reconciliation to impeach Trump and bypass the Senate altogether like they did health care?


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 12, 2019)

Votto said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad the dems are doing this in a biased way...the people know fairness and they know this isn't fair....this tells me that the dems once again have a big very expensive nothing burger on their hands....from Russia to the Ukraine....now Durham get your ass in gear....
> ...


Don't give them any ideas....


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Why is everyone treating the investigation like it is a trial?  The Trial is in the Senate, later.  If Articles of Impeachment are even voted on.
> What's taking them so long anyway?  Let's get this show on the road.




The problem is that this investigation is being selectively leaked, OL.

Time, IMHO, to have the WB testify in the committee under oath and subjected to cross examination.
Let the people see exactly what's happening here.


President Trump knows who the WB is, their address, their SSN, and IMHO, the Trumpster has been manipulating the WB from day one.

If the libs are serious, time for them to put their cards on the table.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Why is everyone treating the investigation like it is a trial?  The Trial is in the Senate, later.  If Articles of Impeachment are even voted on.
> What's taking them so long anyway?  Let's get this show on the road.


Because there is no actual impeachment going on.  The “inquiry” is nothing more than a fart in the wind by Democrats.  They’ve got nothing to run against in the election, our economy is awesome and we aren’t getting into any new stupid wars.  The Establishment just couldn’t stand the fact that President Trump didn’t take us to war in Syria, so they are going full steam ahead with this sham.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 16, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fine enough.

But the day will come when the shoe is on the other foot.   A Leftard President and a Republican House of Reps.

At that point in time, I don't want to hear any whining from any libs about the process.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 16, 2019)

Third Party said:


> YOU are sooooo wrong-Trump exposed the transcript-


False. Goddamn you people will just say anything. Trump hid the call on an inappropriate server as part pf the cover up and then released a doctored summary of the call. Literally everyone on the planet not in a coma understands this. What's your excuse?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 16, 2019)

Votto said:


> It's like how they passed health care, in dark rooms with even darker deals under the table as they had to bribe members of their own party to vote for it.


And followed procedures and laws to do so. The naive Obama did not figure the republican babymen would spit in his face, when he offered up to them their own ideas. So he said, fuck you, I won, we will pass it anyway.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 16, 2019)

depotoo said:


> If they didn’t have anything to hide they would allow all witnesses.



If Trump didn't have anything to hide he wouldn't be blocking so many witnesses and the release of so many documents.

Oh right- you think Hunter Biden knows about Trump's actions in Ukraine- but Rudolf Giuliani doesn't.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 16, 2019)

depotoo said:


> If they didn’t have anything to hide they would allow all witnesses.


If they didn't have anything to hide, the President's men would not be refusing their subpoenas.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 16, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think a lot of the points you posted got lost- 

_*Trump might label this an attack on “due process,” but his fight isn’t with Speaker Nancy Pelosi or Schiff, it’s with the Republican-led investigative committees who instituted this precedent during their investigations of President Bill Clinton’s administration in 1997 and 1998. T*hat practice was extended in the 112th, 113th, 114th and 115th congresses.
For all Trump’s griping about lawyers, the House impeachment inquiry isn’t a trial at all. *But the reason he won’t have a lawyer representing his interests in the hearings is because Republicans made a point to continue the procedure during the Benghazi investigation. *During that investigation, Republican committee members approved rules specifically stipulating that “counsel … for agencies under investigation may not attend.”_

Essentially the GOP complaint is that the Democrats are following the GOP instituted rules. 
I can see why Trump finds that so unfair to himself.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 16, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Sorry little snowflake. The facts are not your friend. 

The only reason you know about Trump's secret call is because of the whistleblower.
Trump had labeled his call 'secret' and had it stored in a secret vault and never intended for you to ever know about his secret attempt to pressure the Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into his political rival.

Trump only released the summary of the call after they realized they were not going to be able to keep the whistleblower report secret as they tried to do. 

But I am all for having the whistleblower testify- even though it would be illegal to reveal his or her identity- right after Trump testifies under oath.

Trump has nothing to hide- right?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 16, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone treating the investigation like it is a trial?  The Trial is in the Senate, later.  If Articles of Impeachment are even voted on.
> ...



The Republicans know it- they are just lying to protect their Orange Messiah. 

All of them are so terrified that Trump will smear them like he does to everyone who dares show the slightest wavering of undying support for him. 

It is very, very cult like.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 16, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> Trump had labeled his call 'secret' and had it stored in a secret vault and never intended for you to ever know about his secret attempt to pressure the Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into his political rival.


Which,of course, was his lawyers' idea, as they knew he had committed a high crime.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Trump had labeled his call 'secret' and had it stored in a secret vault and never intended for you to ever know about his secret attempt to pressure the Ukraine to publicly announce an investigation into his political rival.
> ...



I find it amusing that the gullible Trumper claim Trump is transparent because he so graciously released the summary of his conversation.

The summary that Trump went to great lengths to keep secret. His administration fought to keep the whistleblowers report secret and had the summary securely stored away- even officials like Bill Taylor- the acting Ambassador to Ukraine hadn't been given access to it. 

Each person who has testified before Congress Trump has tried to prevent testifying. Dozens of others are not testifying because of Trump's 'transparency'. Thousands of documents are being concealed- because of Trump's 'transparency'. 

The Republicans whine about the Democrats preventing them from calling their witnesses- but the person who is preventing the real witnesses from testifying is Donald Trump.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 16, 2019)

LOL the faggots are now 'Posting Last!!!' against each other in a dead thread, seeing who can post the last most increasingly stupid inanities. lol lol lol


----------



## Third Party (Nov 16, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...


First, the whistleblower did not even hear the call and now won't be allowed to testify-some threat.
Next, the call was put in the vault because of frequent leaks they were having-not to hide anything.
Next, it is not ILLEGAL to reveal his identity, only to penalize him job wise-boy do you have bad info!
And why have the innocent man testify before the accuser says anything to testify??? Is that fair, bonehead??
Your lack of knowledge is disgusting-YOU ARE BANNED!


----------



## bodecea (Nov 16, 2019)

depotoo said:


> If they didn’t have anything to hide they would allow all witnesses.


Trump is welcome to come and testify.


----------



## Third Party (Nov 16, 2019)

bodecea said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If they didn’t have anything to hide they would allow all witnesses.
> ...


Schiff won't let him bring a lawyer-or ask questions


----------



## depotoo (Nov 16, 2019)

bodecea said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If they didn’t have anything to hide they would allow all witnesses.
> ...


Testify to what?  His transcript is already out there and been verified by others on the call.  All we’ve heard is they don’t like his policy whiners.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 16, 2019)

Third Party said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


And that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 16, 2019)

Third Party said:


> First, the whistleblower did not even hear the call and now won't be allowed to testify-some threat.


But Vindman did, and you found a way to dismiss him, too. So spare us the dog and pony show, ya fraud.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 16, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



First of all- are you denying that the only reason why Trump took the summary out of the top secret vault, and removed the secret status from the document is because the Whistleblower report was going to reveal his secret call? If it wasn't for the whistleblower you would never have heard about Trump's secret attempt to get a foreign government to investigate his political rival. 

Second- It is illegal to penalize him- and your Orange Messiah has already threatened him- calling him a traitor and a spy- and reminding us what we used to do to spies.

Third- I don't know of any innocent man, but certainly Trump can chose to testify to 'clear his name'- but instead Trump not only has not chosen to testify- Trump has blocked the testimony of every witness he can- and blocked the release of every document he can. 

Fourth- I find it amusing that you think you can 'ban' me.

If I am banned- how come I am still posting here showing what an idiot your Orange Messiah is- and how he desperately is trying to prevent Americans from knowing what he did?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 16, 2019)

depotoo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



You are absolutely right- Trump has nothing to fear from testifying- why do you think he not only is not offering to clear this all up- but is actively trying to prevent anyone from testifying who could testify that Trump did nothing wrong?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 16, 2019)

Third Party said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Oh I think that Schiff would have no problem with Trump having a lawyer there if it meant a chance to get Trump under oath.

Does anyone really argue that Trump would not end up committing perjury if he is ever put under oath and required to answer questions?

The man is pathologically incapable of not lying.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 16, 2019)

Picaro said:


> LOL the faggots are now 'Posting Last!!!' against each other in a dead thread, seeing who can post the last most increasingly stupid inanities. lol lol lol



Meanwhile the desperate Trump Tweenkies are doing what they always do when they feel their Orange Messiah is threatened- just respond with insults and lies.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarn (Dec 12, 2019)

How is the President's life, liberty, or property at stake in impeachment proceeding, in either house?


----------

